# Calgary Alberta, I'm Looking For Drywall Work



## DANNYCHROME (Mar 14, 2008)

HI

I'M FROM OTTAWA,ONTARIO LOOKING FOR WORK IN CALGARY OR OUTER SIDE OF CALGARY . 15 YEARS OF DRYWALL EXPERAINCE CAN ANYONE GUDIE ME TO A COMPANY OR ANYONE THAT IS LOOKING FOR A PIECE WORKER TO DRYWALL IN HOUSE'S COMMERCAIL BULIDING'S BY THE JOB.I GOT A PLACE TO STAY IN CALGARY BUT NOW I NEED A JOB WHEN I GET THERE. THANK YOU .YOU CAN REACH ME AT (819)827-4881. OR E-MAIL ME AT [email protected].

CHEERS
DANNY:thumbup:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Google Drywall contractors in Calgary AB. It should give you plenty of #'s.


----------



## towertaper (Dec 16, 2007)

You can also check the calgary herald classifieds online there are a few ads. Also when you get here go down to kenroc building supplies they keep a bulletin board there for companys looking for interior trades. Remember that most of the good companys looking for piece workers will require you to have your wcb and gst numbers, most will give you some leeway to get them. I have it on good information that we will shortly see another boom in building this summer so work will be plentiful.


----------

